# jvc digital video camera



## jeimei (Feb 12, 2008)

I am trying to connect my mini dv camera to my mac and need a driver . but i dont know where to get it , Is there a site where i can get it? My camera is a JVC model GR-DVL100E .


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Actually, you need the video processing application, I'm assuming it's a Firewire connection to the camera. The drivers are already there in Windows.


----------



## jeimei (Feb 12, 2008)

I am using mac os x , not windows !


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, I suspect the Firewire drivers are in OS-X too, since the Mac pretty much standardized on Firewire earlier than Windows. I think what you need is the video processing application. Windows comes with Movie Maker, don't know if the Mac has one that comes with the system.


----------



## norma69 (Feb 26, 2008)

did you get your problem fixed? If so could you help me having problem with my jvc digtal video camera laptop doesnt get it when i plug it in the usbport gets the ipod and hp camera just not the camcorder. hope you might be able to help. thank you norma69


----------

